#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > 動物新聞剪影 >  >  轉貼新聞 - 可憐柴犬被蛇咬　腫成可愛豬頭樣

## 螺旋狼

好像有一隻可憐的柴犬被蛇咬了，結果就變成下面這副模樣了(掩面)

不過圖片看起來好像有用繪圖軟體改過，沒有仔細檢查

說實話小狼我還蠻好奇到底咬到哪裡了XD



由於不知道全部貼過來會不會有問題 所以有興趣的請自己點過去看囉
http://www.appledaily.com.tw/realtim...121111/151526/

----------


## 紅峽青燦

假使是真的
這也不能說可愛吧?
這是好慘耶!!
整張臉腫起來了竟然被認為可愛?

----------


## 狂龍狼朔

在傷口上灑鹽被人當樂趣也沒法度

這就是現實了= =

只能助這隻柴犬早日康復

----------


## 夜星

不知道是真是假...
不過柴犬感覺一臉無辜樣啊0.0
連被蛇咬的狗都被放到網路上看笑話嗎?(尤其是可愛豬頭樣那5個字

----------


## 螺旋狼

嘛 我不知道大家是不是在說這篇文章的標題 

不過標題是因為懶惰也沒什麼創意所以就跟著新聞貼過來的

也許我應該稍微改一下會比較好? 有人有什麼好點子嗎?

對了，我覺得這張圖非常的詭異 看起來很像是改圖的

因為整個臉周遭的曲線有點怪怪的 另外如果直接從正面拍臉也可能達到類似的效果

我只有改過一點圖 經驗也不是這麼足夠 

不知道有沒有高手能幫忙解答 XD?

----------


## 擇擇

如果是真的的畫，應該超難過的 OAQ
老實說彭澎的也滿可愛（？
圖有點小解析度也沒很高，所以也不太確定是不是修過的呢。
我想「可愛豬頭樣」只是新聞想引取觀眾的注意力吧～而且誰說豬頭就一定種侮辱XD...

----------


## 螺旋狼

> 如果是真的的畫，應該超難過的 OAQ
> 老實說彭澎的也滿可愛（？
> 圖有點小解析度也沒很高，所以也不太確定是不是修過的呢。
> 我想「可愛豬頭樣」只是新聞想引取觀眾的注意力吧～而且誰說豬頭就一定種侮辱XD...


主要是拍照下去有怪異的弧線出現 (第一張的手那邊)

而且第一張那種角度本來就會頭比較大是正常的 XD

----------

